# flexiport dust canister



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hmm… Thinking…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh no,im surprised you dont already have it! i prefer hooking up my sanders to the vac but when i cant this is gonna do it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Had to think of a legitimate comeback rather my normal smart-rrssed retorts as there hasn't been enough activity here before I/we go stupid.

Like you, I nearly always hook up my sanders to the vac… as I have my dust collection in all corners of the shop it's usually no issue…
However, there are times when the vac-hose is impractical or when I use a cordless one, I can see benefits as I tend to hide the supplied "filters" in that place I can never find when I need them… and they come out of hiding only when I don't. So I can see benefits in it…

"BUT"... and I have a big but… my Rockler hose fitting seems to reject all my tools other than my Mirka Deros and I usually resort to 3D printed couplers…

Nevertheless, it could prove useful providing it's always within reach as if putting it on would be a hide and seek, I wouldn't… Thanks for the heads-up *pottzy*.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it fits the deros perfectly,but i use them on my dewalt,porter cable,porter cable bisquit joiner and the domino with no problem. i appreciate the thought put into a "legitimate" comeback!

the sander pictured my was my fav,after the deros of course,a good friend for about 25 years gave up it's life today,it may have been the virus,i have it in a 2 week quarantine just to be safe.my flag is at half staff !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... and the domino with no problem. i appreciate the thought put into a "legitimate" comeback!
> - pottz


Good cop, that is a one eyed advocate of dust collection is gone and its time for the bad cop to be "illegitimate"... a real bastard!

How dare you even mouth those words on the Fe*$*tool Domino!!! Only a real McCoy Fe*$*tool CT could cut the mustard… and that, coming from one that has deliberately avoided a Domino for 12+ years, is an understatement!

I would never replace a sucker with a manual catcher unless it just wouldn't fit (and with 3D printing that's not an option unless time not permitting) or under dire circumstances/locations. In all fairness, must admit that 95%+ of all my sanding needs can be combined with affective suckers… but then for that 5%, the canister could be useful, though holding my breath for 10 minutes would be easier.

For people that don't have access to a 3D printer, I can see benefits in buying this Rockler offering, if only just for the connectors for ones general workshop dusty system.

Hope you flag recovers and you can operate under full mast again.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey cmom duck your hoggin the review guys are lined up waiting to comment -lol.
hey it's hard when an old friend leaves you,but she did me good for many years.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> hey cmom duck your hoggin the review guys are lined up waiting to comment -lol.
> hey it s hard when an old friend leaves you,but she did me good for many years.
> 
> - pottz


Not a full hog… There are many people that just don't like Rockler in general. Personally I don't mind some of their offerings… though sometimes I wish they took it just that one step further… Unfortunately everyone is concerned about bloody price and not quality. 
Interesting to see what happens when the dust settles and people might stop buying cheap Chinese and start in-house/country manufacture again.

You have my full sympathy (and I'm not being sarcastic)... sucks when you lose a trusty old tool. Good excuse to buy another Mirka… there's a few models available now.


----------



## richard2020 (Feb 13, 2020)

My in floor vac works great but I wish I ran another two to hook up to before I poured the floor. I have a 4 X 24 belt sander that I hook up to a vac. It is some what a pain but once I get it set up it works quite well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My in floor vac works great but I wish I ran another two to hook up to before I poured the floor….
> - richard2020


I think *pottzy* reviewed item can be of benefit for those hard to access places by the shop-vac.

However, seeing as how you poured your heart out, maybe this post might provide ideas. On long runs the suction diminishes, but its more than enough to suck up all the fine sawdust.


----------

